# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  xaim

## alexcoqui

Hi guys, I'm new to the forums and was wondering what happened to Xaim all I can find is a website that looks like this (xaimoverwatch . com) but has no actual contact page or anything. Was wondering if this was a scam and if anyone could help me.

----------


## InItFunny

> Hi guys, I'm new to the forums and was wondering what happened to Xaim all I can find is a website that looks like this (xaimoverwatch . com) but has no actual contact page or anything. Was wondering if this was a scam and if anyone could help me.


Recently bought as well from this site about a month ago and got basic and it worked well though I did need support recently bought again and now it’s different from before and doesn’t work anymore. What kind did you buy if u did. If u want we could chat about this on discord.

----------


## alexcoqui

Yeah sure Pm me your discord, also I bought the basic.

----------


## InItFunny

> Yeah sure Pm me your discord, also I bought the basic.


Okay I will soon prob next 30 mins

----------


## D3Boost

Xaim has shut down his aimbot for an unknown reason. Many staff members tried to get in touch with him for the past 3 weeks with no reply whatsoever.

If you purchased a lifetime license from him then you're free to file a dispute against him and we'll take appropriate action.

----------


## alexcoqui

May I ask where I can file a dispute?

----------


## armeggeden

I still have my Xaim lifetime subscription and it works and functions as normal.

----------


## D3Boost

You can file a scam report here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news.../scam-reports/

Make sure you use the required template and include all necessary details.

----------


## montecri5to

> I still have my Xaim lifetime subscription and it works and functions as normal.


good for you. I reset my windows and HWID changed then no response from Xaim whatsoever....

----------


## KampfMuffin

Wait a minute
thats not the real site LOL

its 403 Forbidden

There is no "Memory Xaim", that shop does NOT accept paypal as stated and has wrong prices as well. Plus it does not redirect to a selly but to a rocketr site.
Guess it's too hard for a scrammer to create a selly page :shh:

----------


## montecri5to

anyone knows how to change HWID? I want to change it back to what it is before to see if my Xaim can still work. Ha. thanks.

----------


## drsos

so what now guys are they coming back cuz my destiny 2 hack stopped working and my overwatch lifetime is still working but i hope it doesnt close can someone tell me something about them are they on maintainence ???

----------


## montecri5to

I do hope they come back but guess it's not likely as they closed everything.....

----------


## LoneSoldi3r

I hope xaim makes a come back  :Frown:  I had to reset my PC which unfortunately deleted those files. I have the regkey.dat but the other files cannot be opened from the link the seller originally provided :/ Don't even want to play comp without it haha Please let me know if it comes back up or if there are other alternatives. I am willing to pay more than Xaim's original price but I want it to be worthy the quality.

----------


## rplieth

> I hope xaim makes a come back  I had to reset my PC which unfortunately deleted those files. I have the regkey.dat but the other files cannot be opened from the link the seller originally provided :/ Don't even want to play comp without it haha Please let me know if it comes back up or if there are other alternatives. I am willing to pay more than Xaim's original price but I want it to be worthy the quality.


Same here, are there any alternatives should xaim not return?

----------


## even63000

Xaim was good with the good settings.

I m looking for any alternative like xaim any suggestions? may be xaim never come back i don t know...

need something secure and i want buy by paypal like xaim

----------


## LoneSoldi3r

> Xaim was good with the good settings.
> 
> I m looking for any alternative like xaim any suggestions? may be xaim never come back i don t know...
> 
> need something secure and i want buy by paypal like xaim


Also looking for this

----------


## blue16000

If someone have news about xaim tell us i know they have problem. i hope they come back

----------


## Razzue

There were some rumors he was served a C&D, i hoped that was not true, but honestly as time goes on it seems like a possibility. loved the program and saved everything even after my PC reset.

as to an alternative.. ive been using RoseBot ( Rosé Pixelbot | Aimbot | Flick Shot | PayPal Accepted again! ) which albeit not Xaim, it gets the job done with the proper configurations. also it's a 2/1 you get an OW aimbot AND a Destiny2 PvP aimbot!

----------


## KampfMuffin

> I don't really know if this Xaim Selly page is real or scam. Just noticed it this morning.
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> I actually argued with the uploader for a few. But still dont trust it for some reasons, for example, the Selly page has a lifetime memory hack, which is really suspicious.




Anyone that says this bullshit in this forum will get a hard anal from jeff kaplan and me.

This kid is REALLY stupid.

----------


## Harry2017

So? What do u mean by that??? :gtfo:

----------


## Harry2017

> Anyone that says this bullshit in this forum will get a hard anal from jeff kaplan and me.
> 
> This kid is REALLY stupid.


So what do u mean by that?

----------


## KampfMuffin

> So what do u mean by that?


I mean this: :shh:

----------


## Harry2017

> I mean this: :shh:


So, u mean the link is a scam? or what

----------


## overwatchlover

really sucks XAIM is gone.

----------


## No2sc2

Before I file a dispute on the forum, what could be done? I'm curious as I am new but I won't make a dispute if theres nothing that can be done $$$ wise.

----------


## Razzue

> Before I file a dispute on the forum, what could be done? I'm curious as I am new but I won't make a dispute if theres nothing that can be done $$$ wise.


File a dispute for what? Xaim has been gone for MONTHS. The site left up is a scam site with no OC affiliation.

----------


## No2sc2

> File a dispute for what? Xaim has been gone for MONTHS. The site left up is a scam site with no OC affiliation.


Yeah hes been gone for months but my lifetime license works until yesterday. I believe the only reason why some of our license work way after his disappearance is because he was trying to buy more time for Paypal dispute policy. Cause if he had ended everything right away, people can just dispute on paypal as paypal has very generous dispute time offered. Thats why I'm on here. I won't say much about me but I did a little research and I found out that hes still lurking on this forum. Yeah, his business username XAIM on here is banned but he goes under a different username on here. Thats why I asked one of the top admins to PM me so I can help settle this.

----------


## Razzue

> Yeah hes been gone for months but my lifetime license works until yesterday. I believe the only reason why some of our license work way after his disappearance is because he was trying to buy more time for Paypal dispute policy. Cause if he had ended everything right away, people can just dispute on paypal as paypal has very generous dispute time offered. Thats why I'm on here. I won't say much about me but I did a little research and I found out that hes still lurking on this forum. Yeah, his business username XAIM on here is banned but he goes under a different username on here. Thats why I asked one of the top admins to PM me so I can help settle this.


"Lifetime key" does NOT mean YOUR lifetime. It means PRODUCT lifetime. Be happy your key lasted this long as the products "lifetime" ended in October.

----------

